# do ghost shrimp need oxygenated water



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

question in title...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What size tank and any live plants...generally, no-they don't need oxygen added, however, this also depends on other factors-stocking being the big one....if its just a small shrimp only tank with some live plants....no added oxygen needed-but if you have fish other than a Betta-you may need to add some type of oxygen source if you don't have live plants.....

Love your avatar by the way...did you make it......


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

I've decided against more creatures, really wanted something more for betta because he's looking bored. But I'm gonna get him a few more plants tomorrow to fill up some space!! 

I had it drawn for me by BlakbirdxGyarados! Send him a PM and ask for a free coloured sketch (the one I have), or post to this thread: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-art/drawing-sort-mood-80095/ 

Tell him what you want done (mine is a free coloured sketch), and make sure to give him a picture and details that might be hard to see...


----------

